# Boiling Chicken - any ideas?



## SerenityNow (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello:

I decided to boil some chicken - about 8 drumsticks.  I love the way it smells while cooking and how it tastes once it falls off of the bones.

HOWEVER, I don't quite know what to do with it.  I used to have some ready-made dumplings and that was a good dish.  Any easy ideas on what I can do with the boiled chicken?

I look forward to hearing ideas.  Thanks so much.
Theresa


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2005)

you could use the meat in the buffalo chicken dip i've posted. or use it to stuff peppers with rice, sage, bacon and garlic. or make thai chicken pizza (pizza dough, onions, peanut butter sauce, garlic, chicken, and cilantro).


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 25, 2005)

Good ideas, Bucky!

You could also shred the chicken, reheat it with some salsa, chili powder, and cumin and use for tacos or taco salads.  It's also good with a squirt of lime juice


----------



## SerenityNow (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey:

All those recipe ideas are making my mouth water.  I searched and found the buffalo chicken dip and man, that sounds awesome.  Of course I am missing ingredients from everything posted so far.

I'm not heading to the store this afternoon.  I have no tortillas.  I immediately thought of chicken enchiladas but the same problem.  I don't have peppers or pizza dough although I could probably find a recipe for the dough, eh?

I guess I am thinking easy.  It's coming down to pasta (broth soup) or gravy really.  Mashed potatoes sounds too heavy.  Yeah apparently I'll have to think ahead next time.    Now the dogs are going crazy following me around.  I guess they can taste the air, huh?!

Thanks so much.
Theresa


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2005)

The shredded chicken is great for enchilladas, wet burritoes, for chicken salad, or used in chicken tetrazini.  It can be used in white chili, or mixed in with whole kernal corn.  It can be added to chowders and stews.  You can even hcop it fined and add it as filler to meat loaves or meatballs.  Add egg, diced-onion, and spices, form into drumstick shapes and freeze.  When firm, dip in egg-wash, then flour, then egg-wash, and finally in breadcrumbs to be baked or fied as chicken croquettes.  You could even shred, season, and fill savory crepes with the chicken, and top with a rich gravy, or mix in with your next batch of has browns.

Hope this gives you a few ideas.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

